# Music Deaths



## sludge factory (Jul 17, 2010)

I was watching a show on musicians that were killed, or that died unexpectedly.

Whose death effected you the most?

Marvin Gaye
Tupac
Kurt Cobain
Janis Joplin
Notorious B.I.G.
Jimi Hendrix
Bob Marley
Jim Morrison
Layne Staley
Michael Jackson
John Lennon
Buddy Holly
Jerry Garcia


I know this is kind of a downer post , but I was touched by watching that show.

feel free to name others, I know there's more, but I just named a few.


----------



## Dr.Nick (Jul 17, 2010)

Personally, I think Cobain, at least from the provided list, but for the whole industry it would be Holly, Hendrix, Joplin, Marley, and Morrison. After Holly, they come in no particular order. Layne Staley, Dee Dee Ramone, and Sid Vicious should be up there on the list too, they're as high or higher than Cobain on mine.

Later Note: After giving it some thought, I'd have to say Staley and Cobain rank equally in my book. May they all rest in peace.


----------



## Homergrown (Jul 17, 2010)

the 27 club or club 27 is one you do not want to be a part of.

Brian JonesJuly 3, 1969Drowned in swimming pool.[7]Rolling Stones founder and guitarist/multi-instrumentalist.*27 years and 125 days*Jimi HendrixSeptember 18, 1970Asphyxiated on vomit after combining sleeping pills with wine.[8]Pioneering electric guitarist, singer and songwriter for The Jimi Hendrix Experience and Band of Gypsys.*27 years and 295 days*Janis JoplinOctober 4, 1970Probable heroin overdose.[9]Lead vocalist and songwriter for Big Brother and the Holding Company, The Kozmic Blues Band and Full Tilt Boogie Band.*27 years and 258 days*Jim MorrisonJuly 3, 1971Official cause of death listed as "heart failure"; however, no autopsy was performed.[10]Lead singer, songwriter and video director for The Doors.*27 years and 207 days*Kurt Cobainc. April 5, 1994Suicide by shotgun.[11]Lead singer, guitarist and songwriter for Nirvana.*27 years and c. 44 days*
*[edit] Other musicians who died at 27*

Some lists include other musicians who died at age 27.[3][12] Cobain and Hendrix biographer Charles R. Cross writes, "The number of musicians who died at 27 is truly remarkable by any standard. [Although] humans die regularly at all ages, there is a statistical spike for musicians who die at 27."[3]
NameDate of deathCause of deathClaim to notabilityAlexandre LevyJanuary 17, 1892Unknown.Composer.Louis ChauvinMarch 26, 1908Neurosyphilitic sclerosis.Ragtime musician.Robert JohnsonAugust 16, 1938Unknown, but typically credited to strychnine poisoning.Bluesman. Recorded very famous and influential set of 29 songs that influenced many famous musicians after him, considered the first of the unofficial 27 club.Nat JaffeAugust 5, 1945Result of complications from high blood pressure.Blues musician.Jesse BelvinFebruary 6, 1960Car crash.R&B singer and songwriter.Rudy LewisMay 20, 1964Drug overdose.Vocalist of The Drifters.Malcolm HaleOctober 31, 1968Carbon monoxide poisoning from a faulty space heater.Original member of Spanky and Our Gang.Dickie PrideMarch 26, 1969Overdose of sleeping pills.British rock and roll singer.Alan "Blind Owl" WilsonSeptember 3, 1970Barbiturate overdose, possible suicide.Leader, singer and primary composer of Canned Heat.Arlester "Dyke" ChristianMarch 13, 1971Shot.Frontman and vocalist of Dyke & the Blazers.Linda JonesMarch 14, 1972Diabetic coma.R&B singer.Ron "Pigpen" McKernanMarch 8, 1973Gastrointestinal hemorrhage associated with alcoholism.Founding member, keyboardist and singer of the Grateful Dead.Roger Lee DurhamJuly 27, 1973Fell off a horse and died from the injuries.Singer and percussionist of Bloodstone.Wallace YohnAugust 12, 1974Died in a plane crash along with three other band members.Organ player of Chase.Dave AlexanderFebruary 10, 1975Pulmonary edema.Bassist for the Stooges.Peter HamApril 24, 1975Suicide by hanging.Keyboardist and guitarist, leader of Badfinger.Gary ThainDecember 8, 1975Drug overdose.Former bassist of Uriah Heep.Helmut KöllenMay 3, 1977Carbon monoxide poisoning.Bassist with 1970s German prog rock band Triumvirat.Chris BellDecember 27, 1978Car crash: ran into a telephone pole.Singer-songwriter and guitarist of power pop band Big Star and solo.Jacob MillerMarch 23, 1980Car crash.Jamaican reggae artist and lead singer for Inner Circle.D. BoonDecember 22, 1985Lying down in the back of a van when it veered off road, he was ejected from the vehicle and broke his neck.Guitarist, lead singer of punk band the Minutemen.Alexander BashlachevFebruary 17, 1988Suicide by jumping.Russian poet, rock musician and songwriter.Jean-Michel BasquiatAugust 12, 1988Speedball overdose.Painter and graffiti artist; formed the band Gray.Pete de FreitasJune 14, 1989Motorcycle wreck on his way back from filming a music video.Drummer for Echo & the Bunnymen.Mia ZapataJuly 7, 1993Beaten, raped and murdered.Lead singer of the Gits.Kristen PfaffJune 16, 1994Officially ruled as an accidental heroin overdose.Bass guitarist for Hole and Janitor Joe.Richey James Edwardsc. February 1, 1995Disappeared; officially presumed dead November 23, 2008.Lyricist and guitarist for Manic Street Preachers.Fat PatFebruary 3, 1998Shot.Rapper and member of Screwed Up Click.Freaky TahMarch 28, 1999Shot.Popular rapper and member of the rap group Lost Boyz.Sean Patrick McCabeAugust 28, 2000Asphyxiated on vomit after ingesting too much alcohol.Lead singer of Ink & Dagger.Maria Serrano SerranoNovember 24, 2001Plane crash.Background singer for Passion Fruit.Jeremy Michael WardMay 25, 2003Heroin overdose.The Mars Volta and De Facto sound manipulator.Bryan OttosonApril 19, 2005Prescription drug overdose.Guitarist for American Head Charge.Valentín ElizaldeNovember 25, 2006Murdered.Mexican banda singer.Orish Grinsteadc. April 20, 2008Kidney failure.Founding member of '90s R&B group 702.Lily TemboSeptember 14, 2009Severe gastritis.Zambian musician.


----------



## Homergrown (Jul 17, 2010)

sorry about the shitty cut and paste. Just google 27 club for a better veiw.


----------



## sludge factory (Jul 17, 2010)

Dr.Nick- Yeah I listed Layne on there. But you're right, Holly set the whole tone for musicians dying young (minus a few on the list)
But I'd have to say that Layne's death was the most upsetting to me.
Same with Kurt, but I feel like his suicide was more publicized than Layne's.
I feel like Layne deserved more attention.



Homergrown- Nah, it's fine. 

I heard about that before, but I just think it's pretty f'ed up.
Hopefully the 27 curse will work for Lady Gaga too!




...only kidding..


----------



## Homergrown (Jul 17, 2010)

Being an older rock fan Morrison and Hendrix were both tragic loses. The others as well but those two were real showmen with real skills. There never will be another one of either.


----------



## The Potologist (Jul 17, 2010)

Personally Layne for me. My parents are very good friends with the mother of Mike Starr( alice in chains bassist for those that may not know). Although I did'nt know layne personally, I was still beside myself for sometime. Especially considering the way mike handled the death and how it all actually happened. Laynes funeral was by far the biggest one I have ever attended in my life.

I think on a musical plane, I would say John Lennon. I miss him the most. He was a god, and I dont believe there is any debating that. Jim Morrisson just because of his unique views on the world, and his desire to be the furthest thing from a member of any society. He was very poetic to me as well. 

Its a sad truth, IMO, the world will always be a lesser without these great people in my opinion. Often immitated, but certianly, never duplicated.

Peace, Love, and Happiness


----------



## sludge factory (Jul 17, 2010)

The Potologist said:


> Personally Layne for me. My parents are very good friends with the mother of Mike Starr( alice in chains bassist for those that may not know). Although I did'nt know layne personally, I was still beside myself for sometime. Especially considering the way mike handled the death and how it all actually happened. Laynes funeral was by far the biggest one I have ever attended in my life.
> 
> I think on a musical plane, I would say John Lennon. I miss him the most. He was a god, and I dont believe there is any debating that. Jim Morrisson just because of his unique views on the world, and his desire to be the furthest thing from a member of any society. He was very poetic to me as well.
> 
> ...


That's pretty amazing that your parents knew Mike.
I'm a huge AiC fan, and I agree, when I found out he died, I fell into a mad depression.

Your comment basically sums up what I'm thinking, too.

Layne was a once in a lifetime deal.

It just saddens me that they're all gone now.


definitely +rep.


----------



## The Potologist (Jul 17, 2010)

sludge factory said:


> That's pretty amazing that your parents knew Mike.
> I'm a huge AiC fan, and I agree, when I found out he died, I fell into a mad depression.
> 
> Your comment basically sums up what I'm thinking, too.
> ...


----------



## Dr.Nick (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah, guys like Staley don't come along very often. Cobain was tragic, but honestly, I wasn't surprised. You could see it written all over his face, like someone who knows they're dying. I was a little surprized by the timing maybe, but Staley took me totally off guard. And Dee Dee, that was icing on the cake for '02... That was one fucked up year.


----------



## auldone (Mar 9, 2011)

Mike Starr. Original Bassist for Alice in Chains. Died March 8th in Salt Lake City, Utah. He was 44.

[video=youtube;TAqZb52sgpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAqZb52sgpU[/video]


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jerry Garcia,,,RIP. Then you saw the demise of LSD in great quantities of the past.


----------



## MrDank007 (Mar 14, 2011)

Noone gonna mention SRV?


----------



## Lt. Dan (Mar 15, 2011)

MrDank007 said:


> Noone gonna mention SRV?


 I saw him(SRV) live 5 times but, at the time I didn't really know the *greatness* I was in the presence of. (2 times in Austin, and 3 times in Tulsa)
Lowell George (Little Feat)


----------



## canuckgrow (Mar 16, 2011)

Elvis Presley
John Lennon
Jimi Hendrix
Bon Scott

Bon Scott affected me the most.....I was 12 and cried for 3 days.


----------



## stuartpeterson (Mar 24, 2011)

*This is about me. I think Jackson, at least from the provided list, but for the whole industry it would be Holly, Hendrix, Joplin, Marley, and Morrison. After Holly, they come in no particular order.*


----------



## puffenuff (Mar 25, 2011)

So many great artists that we unexpectedly lost too soon...marvin gaye, stevie ray vaughan, otis redding, freddie mercury, selena, john denver, aaliyah, bradley nowell...the list could go on and on


----------



## stephenwaugh (Jun 15, 2011)

These are the amazing guys whose music death.
1. Notorious B.I.G.
2. Jimi Hendrix
3. Bob Marley.


----------



## sniffer (Jun 15, 2011)

*John Henry Bonham* (31 May 1948 &#8211; 25 September 1980) RIP bonzo


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 15, 2011)

The one death that pissed me off the most was the murder of Dimebag Darryl. Layne Staley definitely hit home real hard since I'm a big AIC fan, but the Dimebag shooting rocked my world. I've seen Pantera a total of 8 times, two nights in a row they opened for Black Sabbath. Dimebag was a straight up metal guitar God and was taken from us way too early. R.I.P. Dimebag!!!


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 16, 2011)

Old Dirty Bastard (R.I.P)


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 17, 2011)

guru of gangstarr [video=youtube;VVZ-E0yxiMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVZ-E0yxiMM[/video] r.i.p


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 17, 2011)

3 pages and no ones mentioned Shannon Hoon?

[youtube]KCn0J7wKcC0[/youtube]


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 17, 2011)

Bradley Nowells - 

[video=youtube;s794PrpUSt4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s794PrpUSt4[/video]


----------



## chrisjardon (Jun 23, 2011)

These were my favourite and whose death me affected a lot.
1. Kurt Cobain
2. Janis Joplin
3. Notorious B.I.G.
4. Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Los Muertos (Jun 25, 2011)

Joe Strummer's death personally affected me the most.


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 25, 2011)

i always thought this song was cool [video=youtube;rJkNstUF3GA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJkNstUF3GA[/video]


----------



## aROORa borealis (Jun 26, 2011)

1. J DILLA / JAY DEE


*James Dewitt Yancey* (February 7, 1974 &#8211; February 10, 2006),[1] better known by the stage names *J Dilla* and *Jay Dee*, was an American record producer who emerged from the mid-1990s underground hip hop scene in Detroit, Michigan.  one of the music industry's most influential hip-hop artists

COD: LUPUS

------------------------



2. NUJABES



*Jun Seba* (&#28716;&#22580;&#28516; _Seba Jun_?), (February 7, 1974 &#8211; February 26, 2010) was a Japanese hip hop producer and DJ who recorded under the name *Nujabes (NOO-jah-bes)*, the reverse spelling of his name in Japanese order. Nujabes was also owner of the Shibuya record stores, T Records and Guinness Records and founder of the independent label Hydeout Productions.

COD: Car crash

----------------------



3. 2pac



*Tupac Amaru Shakur* (June 16, 1971 &#8211; September 13, 1996), known by his stage names *2Pac* (or simply *Pac*) and *Makaveli*, was an American rapper. Shakur had sold over 75 million albums worldwide as of 2007, making him one of the best-selling music artists in the world.

COD: Fatal Gunshot


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 28, 2011)

Phil Lynott [Thin Lizzy] [video=youtube;Cp0OKm1Qiik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp0OKm1Qiik[/video]


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Jun 28, 2011)

Selena Quintanilla


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 1, 2011)

Dimebag Darrel i can never forget terribly missed,Paul grey bassist of Slipknot..that was sad.


----------



## adrionlopez (Sep 6, 2011)

These were the best musicians.
1. Kurt Cobain
2. Janis Joplin
3. Notorious B.I.G.
4. Jimi Hendrix*.
*


----------



## panhead (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow, what a bummer,all these people & nobody remembers one who was undoubtedly one of the greatest composers of all time,a man who will go down in history next to Bach & Behtoven,a composer who's works are regulary visited by world class symphonys such as the London Symphony Orchestra and others .

Most of the world remembers him for his extremely complex orchestral works but sadly,here in america all he's remebered for is silly songs like Dont Eat The Yellow Snow ,or ramm it up yer poop shute,a composer who wrote with such complexity that juliard schooled musicians had a hard time getting it down pat.

Frank Zappa,probabaly the greatest loss of musical genious this century.


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Sep 7, 2011)

aaliyah and lefteye leaving the world behind still make me cry i was at those funerals.


----------

